
Mark Zuckerberg Will Be Served a Summons If He Sets Foot in Canada - the_unknown
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5wvxy/mark-zuckerberg-will-be-served-a-summons-if-he-steps-foot-in-canada
======
the_unknown
Of particular interest is that Kevin Chan was sent instead as he could answer
any questions... except he doesn't:

"Erskine-Smith: Why are you not complying with privacy laws in Canada (in the
opinion of the privacy commissioner, who will be taking Facebook to court).

Chan: I'm limited in what I can say.

Erskine-Smith: No you're not."

